# Consola de luces sencilla para teatro



## Bferrari (Oct 23, 2010)

Estimados: disculpen si ya han hablado de esto, pero soy nuevo en el foro y no lo he encontrado, quisiera ayuda para el armado de una consola sencilla para manejar unas 4 u 8 luces en un pequeño teatro, quisiera basicamente poder encender cada tacho por separado y manejar su intensidad, no mas que eso, desde ya muchas gracias!!!


----------



## gervit (Oct 23, 2010)

Hola date una vuelta por aca:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/consola-luces-lx800-28531/
Si no necesitas un master podes hacer dimmer individuales, que hay varios circuitos circulando por la web. 
Depende tambien la potencia que necesites, que tipo de tachos son.
Pone en el buscador y salen varios circuitos tambien.
Espero que te sirva.


----------



## Bferrari (Oct 23, 2010)

Muchas gracias, encontre este circuito que es muy sencillo: 
Ver el archivo adjunto 3670
Ahora mis dudas son las siguientes, que pasa si para poder tener un master, hago el mismo circuito considerando que la carga son todos los dimmer individuales? es decir, considero que la potencia a manejar por el triac es la total de la que manejan los dimmer? se puede?, otra cosa, si quiero poner una interruptos para cada linea o canal, lo hago de manera convencional no? se le puede poner alguna luz indicadora de que canal esta funcionando? disculpes tantas dudas, pero bueno, no la tengo nada clara a la cosa, muchas gracias!!!


----------



## gervit (Oct 23, 2010)

Avisame si te funciono ese circuito, yo tambien trabajo en una sala de teatro con tachos de 1000w. y me vendria bien.

No se como sera para ponerle master de esa forma, no se si se puede.
En la consola lx800 el master y los presets individuales funcionan con una tension maxima de 10v. continua y de ahi va a la potencia con los triacs, es la unica forma que conozco para ponerle master.
Esto es standard y universal, osea que la mayoria de las consolas de luces comerciales sin dmx funcionan de esta manera.
Al trabajar solo con un maximo de 10v. nos posibilita ponerle master, llaves, secuenciadores, audioritmicos, etc.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 23, 2010)

Una leída a esto no vendría mal
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/dimmer-controlado-corriente-continua-11998/


----------



## beactriz (Nov 6, 2013)

Bferrari dijo:


> Estimados: disculpen si ya han hablado de esto, pero soy nuevo en el foro y no lo he encontrado, quisiera ayuda para el armado de una consola sencilla para manejar unas 4 u 8 luces en un pequeño teatro, quisiera basicamente poder encender cada tacho por separado y manejar su intensidad, no mas que eso, desde ya muchas gracias!!!





hola, yo no se nada de electrónica, pero estoy buscando exactamente lo que quieres armar, esas consolas ya las venden en algún lugar, o ahora solo venden DMX para led ... me gustaría saber si ya pudiste hacer la tuya. si harías otra para venderla? o ayudarme a conseguir una.
busco una con 4 canales para dos focos cada una ( así que me alcanzaría para 8 botes) pero uso focos de 150 whts. entonces me tiene que soportar  mínimo 1200 wths.


----------



## Bferrari (Nov 7, 2013)

Hola, lo solucioné usando cuatro dimmers de 1 kW cada uno (es decir 1000W), se compran ya hechos en las casas de electrónica o dónde venden circuitos integrados. Los coloqué en un gabinete, con un interruptor cada uno para podér apagar de una vez las lámparas sin dimerizar. A cada uno le conecte dos tomas como para poder conectar dos lámparas a cada uno (siempre y cuando la sumatoria de la potencia de las lámparas no supere los 1000 W de cada dimmer). 
Fue una solución bastante sencilla para lo que necesitaba y andubo bien. En caso de no conseguir los dimmer, vienen unos de hasta 300 W para uso hogareño, que se colocan en las cajas porta tomacorrientes e interruptores que van en las paredes. Espero te sirva algo.


----------



## beactriz (Nov 8, 2013)

Bferrari dijo:


> Hola, lo solucioné usando cuatro dimmers de 1 kW cada uno (es decir 1000W), se compran ya hechos en las casas de electrónica o dónde venden circuitos integrados. Los coloqué en un gabinete, con un interruptor cada uno para podér apagar de una vez las lámparas sin dimerizar. A cada uno le conecte dos tomas como para poder conectar dos lámparas a cada uno (siempre y cuando la sumatoria de la potencia de las lámparas no supere los 1000 W de cada dimmer).
> Fue una solución bastante sencilla para lo que necesitaba y andubo bien. En caso de no conseguir los dimmer, vienen unos de hasta 300 W para uso hogareño, que se colocan en las cajas porta tomacorrientes e interruptores que van en las paredes. Espero te sirva algo.




Mil gracias  
Me servirá de mucho 😁


----------

